# Cecchi Paone nuovo conduttore del Tg4. Dal 4 aprile 2016.



## admin (19 Marzo 2016)

Alessandro Cecchi Paone, dal prossimo 4 aprile 2016, inizierà una nuova avventura televisiva. Sarà il conduttore del Tg4, il telegiornale di Rete 4. Cecchi Paone sarà in onda tutti i sette giorni della settimana alla conduzione del Tg. Il neo conduttore ha dichiarato:"Daremo al telegiornale un taglio esplicativo e divulgativo".


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2016)

Non che guardi il tg4, ma non l'ho mai sopportato


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2016)

Io sarà 10 anni che non guardo i finti telegiornali di Mediaset


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2016)

Prima era anche interessante da sentire, parlo di Cecchi Paone ovviamente. Da quanto ha fatto coming out è diventato uno sboccato fastidiossimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2016)

Malgioglio vicedirettore e Luxuria inviato speciale.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima era anche interessante da sentire, parlo di Cecchi Paone ovviamente. Da quanto ha fatto coming out è diventato uno sboccato fastidiossimo.



Mah insomma, finché conduce trasmissioni in solitaria ok. Ma quando discute o parla con qualcuno, si è sempre dimostrato spocchioso, personalmente insopportabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Cecchi Paone, dal prossimo 4 aprile 2016, inizierà una nuova avventura televisiva. Sarà il conduttore del Tg4, il telegiornale di Rete 4. Cecchi Paone sarà in onda tutti i sette giorni della settimana alla conduzione del Tg. Il neo conduttore ha dichiarato:"Daremo al telegiornale un taglio esplicativo e divulgativo".



Bè è un ritorno alle origini per lui (parlo del TG4)...in ogni caso benché non sopporti l'uomo senza dubbio ha il suo bagaglio culturale notevole e può dare al TG un impronta molto più professionale di quanto non sia mai stato con Fede e con chi lo gestisce attualmente..


----------



## Hammer (21 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bè è un ritorno alle origini per lui (parlo del TG4)...in ogni caso benché non sopporti l'uomo senza dubbio ha il suo bagaglio culturale notevole e può dare al TG un impronta molto più professionale di quanto non sia mai stato con Fede e con chi lo gestisce attualmente..



Sicuramente Cecchi Paone è cento volte più colto di Fede. Però se devi stare agli ordini del padrone, la tua cultura viene arginata e inscatolata e diventa inutile alla causa...


----------

